# Songs that say what has to be said



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

No this song is not "about infidelity" but I bet every one of you who has either been unfaithful or had an unfaithful spouse can relate to this song, and I just wanted to share (click on the pic to hear the song): 

*DIGGING IN THE DIRT*


There's something in me
Dark and sticky
All the time it's getting strong
No way of dealing
With this feeling
I can't go on like this too long

This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
I told you, I told you, I told you, I told you
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
I told you, I told you, I told you

Don't talk back
Drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don't say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around
This is for real

Digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look
The more I find
As I close on in
I get so blind
I feel it in my head
I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex
That's the place it goes

This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
I told you, I told you, I told you, I told you
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
This time you've gone too far
I told you, I told you, I told you

Don't talk back
Drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don't say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around
This is for real

Digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt
Find the places we got hurt
Digging in the dirt
Find the places
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

how do I upload a music link?


----------



## honeybum (Mar 7, 2011)

been listening to a lot of songs myself and the lyrics speak so much. ranging from pink floyd to katy perry!


----------



## Anonymous_Female (Apr 16, 2011)

I love it!

My personal fave is Rolling in the Deep by Adele. I'd heard it on the radio and liked it, but I never really knew what it was about or listened to the lyrics until last night--and then it stayed on repeat all evening. I finally had to turn it off because I was getting all riled up and angry and didn't want to be, lol.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

What's that Guns N Roses song...? Somethig about "I used to love her, but then I killed her"?

That's the one I have running through my head.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Linkin Park- One Step Closer. Very angry song for those who haven't heard it


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

anything by Linkin Park lol, and LOVE that song by adelle, I crank it up and get all riled up. The one that got me all pissed and fired up the other day was "You oughta know" by Alanis Morissette,


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

'Delia's Gone', by Johnny Cash
'Excitable Boy', by Warren Zevon
'Julia Pastrana', by Ass Ponys
'I Hope You Die', by Bloodhound Gang
'Not Dark Yet', by Bob Dylan
'Alpha Beta Parking Lot', by CAKE
'Dog Gone', by Frank Black and the Catholics
'Sex and Drugs and Rock and Roll', by Ian Dury and the Blockheads
'Let's Just Get Naked', By Joan Osborne
'Lake Marie', by John Prine
'Todd the T-1000', by Jonathan Coulton
'Burn in Hell', by Junior Kimbrough
'Pretty Good Day', by Loudon Wainwright III
'Car Wheels on a Gravel Road', by Lucinda Williams
'Jerusalem', by Matisyahu
'Spoiler Alert', by MC Frontalot
'Footprints on the Ceiling', by Social Distortion
'Really', by Nellie McKay
'How We Know', by The Thermals
'Destination Moon', by They Might Be Giants
'The Late Greats', by Wilco
and of course
'Casper the Homosexual Friendly Ghost', by The Wesley Willis Fiasco


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Anonymous_Female said:


> I love it!
> 
> My personal fave is Rolling in the Deep by Adele. I'd heard it on the radio and liked it, but I never really knew what it was about or listened to the lyrics until last night--and then it stayed on repeat all evening. I finally had to turn it off because I was getting all riled up and angry and didn't want to be, lol.


You MUST buy both of her cds! The best music I've heard in such a long time.


----------



## Indy Nial (Sep 26, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ahhhmaaaan! (Mar 26, 2011)

Radiohead- "Cimbing Up The Walls"

Totally drove home my state of mind.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

ahh, I may youtube that song right now.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Was thinking of the wife's OM this morning and cranked up "Feelings" by The Offspring.

Summed it up beautifully.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

No Dout - Happy Now?

One Republic - Apologize


----------



## just_peachy (Apr 8, 2011)

I Can't Make you Love me if You Don't - Bonnie Raitt
Jar of Hearts - Christina Perri
Land of Canaan - Indigo Girls
Not Ready to Make Nice - Dixie Chicks


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

Given Up by Linkin Park
Kiss by Korn
Something I can never have by Nine inch nails


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

ohhhhh something I can never have by NIN, I have that on my do not play list right now... lol cuz I will die inside if I listen to that lol, but I adore the song.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Funny...I was listening to NIN's "That's What I Get" earlier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just_peachy (Apr 8, 2011)

Hehe, Bon Jovi's "You Give Love a Bad Name" just shuffled up on my Ipod. How apropros.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

I love NIN.. they are my favorite  

Jewel Foolish games just came up on my player.. gah


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

I was listening to the radio this morning. 2 Songs back to back fit. The DJ even talked about the correlation. I don't know the names or artists, but they are fairly new (I think) country songs.

Look it up - A female artist going through the dictionary to her cheating husband.

What do you want from me - A male artist about his ex? calling him and the emotions it brings up.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

theres one country song that makes me think of this forum every time!

Cheater Cheater by Joey and Rory


----------



## just_peachy (Apr 8, 2011)

During one of our earlier conversations shortly after Dday, the husband had his radio on. "You Can't Hide Your Lyin' Eyes" played. That was a real hoot.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

HurtinginTN said:


> What do you want from me - A male artist about his ex? calling him and the emotions it brings up.


YouTube - Jerrod Niemann - What Do You Want

That song reminds me about the forum every time I hear it.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Tears are good.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

the song i have going through my head right now is...

Hinder- without you

basically talks about how life gets a little bit better every day without you


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> YouTube - Jerrod Niemann - What Do You Want
> 
> That song reminds me about the forum every time I hear it.



Looking at his You Tube video, another of his songs came up that fits. Lover Lover


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Hit the Road, Jack" Ray Charles


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Call the Police" James Morrison


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

YouTube - Your Love is a Lie w/ Lyrics [Clean] and Download Link "Your love is a lie" By Simple Plan


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

YouTube - Simple Plan - No Love Lyrics "There is no love" by Simple Plan


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

YouTube - Chris Klein

Chris Klein singing The Burning Hell's "It Happens in Florida" from the movie 'Hank & Mike'.

Maybe the greatest love song in the world.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

*Had to post this.*

I believe you liar.
YouTube - I Believe You Liar - Washington


Someone Else In Mind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIRmW_dj1EA&feature=related


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i didnt look on youtube but i love "you make me completly misreable" by lit...

everytime i feel bad i think of linkin park "numb"...and a few avril lavigne songs from her first album.."loosin my grip"


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

YouTube - Without You - Hinder Lyrics


----------



## ahhhmaaaan! (Mar 26, 2011)

"Love Is Not Enough"- Nine Inch Nails

"For you to go and take this, to smash it apart
I've gone all this ****ing way
To wind up back at
Back at the start." - Yeah... my sentiments exactly!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

"I Told You So" by Randy Travis (Carrie Underwood did it too) for dealing with an ex who cheated
"Positively Main Street" by Bob Dylan: the ultimate break-up song!


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

This song says exactly what it's like 

YouTube - Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know

I want you to know, that I'm happy for you
I wish nothing but the best for you both
An older version of me
Is she perverted like me
Would she go down on you in a theatre
Does she speak eloquently
And would she have your baby
I'm sure she'd make a really excellent mother

'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, till you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

You seem very well, things look peaceful
I'm not quite as well, I thought you should know
Did you forget about me Mr. Duplicity
I hate to bug you in the middle of dinner
It was a slap in the face how quickly I was replaced
Are you thinking of me when you **** her?

'cause the love that you gave that we made wasn't able
To make it enough for you to be open wide, no
And every time you speak her name
Does she know how you told me you'd hold me
Until you died, til you died
But you're still alive

And I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know

'cause the joke that you laid on the bed that was me
And I'm not gonna fade
As soon as you close your eyes and you know it
And every time I scratch my nails down someone else's back
I hope you feel it...well can you feel it

Well, I'm here to remind you
Of the mess you left when you went away
It's not fair to deny me
Of the cross I bear that you gave to me
You, you, you oughta know


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Tammy Faye Starlite's "Did I Shave My Vagina For This?"


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

ahhhmaaaan! said:


> "Love Is Not Enough"- Nine Inch Nails
> 
> "For you to go and take this, to smash it apart
> I've gone all this ****ing way
> ...


:smthumbup: my favorite band :smthumbup:

good choice and very fitting


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

For what they are worth, here are the ones I listened to during the dark times.

The 1st is a band that I loved as a teen that I almost came to hate through that time. Judas Priest. Trust me they are worth a listen. Not the hard stuff they are known for, these are super power ballads. 

YouTube - Judas Priest - Night Comes Down Night comes down

YouTube - Judas Priest - Before The Dawn Before the dawn

YouTube - Judas Priest - Devil's Child Devil's Child


Another great and very underrated band. this whole album was stellar. YouTube - Queensryche - Eyes of a Stranger

Queensryche, eyes of a stranger.


Lastly, this is a great modern song. Peter, Bjorn and john, Second Chance. YouTube - Peter Bjorn and John - Second Chance

Hope you enjoy.

Q~


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Here's one I just remembered: Games People Play by Joe South, 1969.
Look it up on Youtube- I think it should be the theme song for this website!


----------



## MrQuatto (Jul 7, 2010)

Another great new song...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5uOfj7ukjU&feature=channel_video_title It dont move me..


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

Something I can Never Have...NIN, not sure if I posted that one already....


----------



## ahhhmaaaan! (Mar 26, 2011)

HA... my wife flipped the script on me. She's playing "Don't Speak" by No doubt. I got to say it hurts because- IT IS THE END.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

man....that song I won't listen to right now ahhhh.


----------



## ahhhmaaaan! (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds like you're a NIN fan too, huh... gotta love Trent. He tells it like it is. Here's one you can listen to- "Ringfinger" Now tell me those words don't echo in your brain.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Well here we are again
It's always such a pleasure
Remember when you tried
to kill me twice?
Oh how we laughed and laughed
Except I wasn't laughing
Under the circumstances
I've been shockingly nice

You want your freedom?
Take it
That's what I'm counting on

I used to want you dead
but
Now I only want you gone

She was a lot like you
(Maybe not quite as heavy)
Now little Caroline is in here too
One day they woke me up
So I could live forever
It's such a shame the same
will never happen to you

You've got your
short sad
life left
That's what I'm counting on
I'll let you get right to it
Now I only want you gone

Goodbye my only friend
Oh, did you think I meant you?
That would be funny
if it weren't so sad
Well you have been replaced
I don't need anyone now
When I delete you maybe
I'll stop feeling so bad

Go make some new disaster
That's what I'm counting on
You're someone else's problem
Now I only want you gone
Now I only want you gone
Now I only want you...
gone


YouTube - Portal 2: End Credits Song 'Want You Gone' by Jonathan Coulton [1080p HD]


----------



## LuvMyH (Nov 11, 2009)

HurtinginTN said:


> I was listening to the radio this morning. 2 Songs back to back fit. The DJ even talked about the correlation. I don't know the names or artists, but they are fairly new (I think) country songs.
> 
> Look it up - A female artist going through the dictionary to her cheating husband.
> 
> What do you want from me - A male artist about his ex? calling him and the emotions it brings up.


The word is easy. Look it up. Love that one! 

Linger by The Cranberries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigB (Jul 4, 2010)

For me the song that takes me back is "If leaving me is easy" by Phil Collins

"If Leaving Me Is Easy"

I read all the letters, I read each word that you've sent to me
And though it's past now, and the words start to fade
All the memories I have still remain

I've kept all the pictures, but I hide my feelings so no-one knows
Oh sure my friends all come round, but I'm in a crowd on my own
It's 'cos you're gone now, but your heart, still remains
And it'll be here if you come again

You see, I'd heard the rumours, I knew before you let me know
But I didn't believe it, not you,
No you would not let me go
Seems I was wrong, but I love, I love you the same
And that's the one thing that you can't take away but just remember...

If leaving me is easy,
Coming back is harder... 

It talks about the fact that love can't be switched on and off but patching up is "harder".


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Breakeven by the Script really got to me. NIN! Wow. When my college girlfriend broke up with me a thousand years ago, listening to Pretty Hate Machine....lol. I don't think I've ever been so angry before or after listening to that album over and over again....

Here's the Script...

I'm still alive but I'm barely breathing
Just prayin' to a god that I don't believe in
Cos I got time while she got freedom
Cos when a heart breaks no it don't break even

Her best days will be some of my worst
She finally met a man that's gonna put her first
While I'm wide awake she's no trouble sleeping
Cos when a heart breaks no it don't breakeven... even... no

What am I supposed to do when the best part of me was always you,
And what am I supposed to say when I'm all choked up that you're ok
I'm falling to pieces, yeah,
I'm falling to pieces

They say bad things happen for a reason
But no wise words gonna stop the bleeding
Cos she's moved on while I'm still grieving
And when a heart breaks no it don't breakeven even... no

What am I gonna to do when the best part of me was always you,
And what am I supposed to say when I'm all choked up that you're ok
I'm falling to pieces, yeah,
I'm falling to pieces, yeah,
I'm falling to pieces
(One still in love while the other ones leaving)
I'm falling to pieces
(Cos when a heart breaks no it don't breakeven)

Oh you got his heart and my heart and none of the pain
You took your suitcase, I took the blame.
Now I'm try'na make sense of what little remains ooh
Cos you left me with no love and no love to my name.

I'm still alive but I'm barely breathing
Just prayin' to a god that I don't believe in
Cos I got time while she got freedom
Cos when a heart breaks no it don't break
No it don't break
No it don't break even no

What am I gonna do when the best part of me was always you and
What am I suppose to say when I'm all choked up that you're ok
(Oh glad your okay now)
I'm falling to pieces yeah
(Oh I'm glad your okay)
I'm falling to pieces yeah
(One still in love while the other ones leaving)
I'm falling to pieces
(Cos when a heart breaks no it don't breakeven)

Oh it don't break even no
Oh it don't break even no
Oh it don't break even no
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

I hate you by Prince...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Mary J Blige- Not gon' cry 
YouTube - Mary J. Blige - Not Gon' Cry (from the Waiting To Exhale Movie Soundtrack, 1995-96)

A Fine Frenzy- Almost Lover 
YouTube - A Fine Frenzy - Almost Lover

Adele- Rumor Has It 
YouTube - Adele - Rumour Has It


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

The Best Of You: Foo Fighters
YouTube - ‪Foo Fighters-Best of You (Lyrics)‬‏


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

REO Speedwagon - Time for me to fly


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

"Cool Change"-Little River Band.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

'Not Dark Yet', Bob Dylan


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> Breakeven by the Script really got to me.
> 
> They say bad things happen for a reason
> But no wise words gonna stop the bleeding
> ...


OMG! This song will forever remind me of sitting at home at night, listening to it in the dark,curled up in a ball on my sofa, crying endlessly, during my separation. GAH! 

Gosh that sounds lame. I have come really far.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Keith Urban- Stupid Boy
YouTube - ‪Keith Urban-Stupid Boy {with lyrics}‬‏

Keith Urban- You'll Think of Me
YouTube - ‪Keith Urban - You'll Think Of Me With Lyrics (HQ)‬‏

Rihanna- Take a Bow
YouTube - ‪Rihanna - Take A Bow‬‏

Beyonce- Irreplaceable 
YouTube - ‪Beyoncé - Irreplaceable‬‏


----------



## Squiffy (Oct 26, 2010)

*Queen - Too much love will kill you*

YouTube - ‪Too Much Love Will Kill You‬‏

I'm just the pieces of the man I used to be
Too many bitter tears are raining down on me
I'm far away from home
And I've been facing this alone
For much too long
I feel like no-one ever told the truth to me
About growing up and what a struggle it would be
In my tangled state of mind
I've been looking back to find
Where I went wrong
Too much love will kill you
If you can't make up your min
Torn between the lover
And the love you leave behind
You're headed for disaster
'cos you never read the signs
Too much love will kill you
Every time

I'm just the shadow of the man I used to be
And it seems like there's no way out of this for me
I used to bring you sunshine
Now all I ever do is bring you down

How would it be if you were standing in my shoes
Can't you see that it's impossible to choose
No there's no making sense of it
Every way I go I'm bound to lose

Too much love will kill you
Just as sure as none at all
It'll drain the power that's in you
Make you plead and scream and crawl
And the pain will make you crazy
You're the victim of your crime
Too much love will kill you
Every time
Too much love will kill you
It'll make your life a lie
Yes, too much love will kill you
And you won't understand why
You'd give your life, you'd sell your soul
But here it comes again
Too much love will kill you
In the end...

*R.E.M - Everybody hurts*

YouTube - ‪R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video)‬‏

When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
when you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on.
Don't let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes.

Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along.
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
if you feel like letting go, (hold on)
when you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on.

Everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends.
Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand.
If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
when you think you've had too much of this life to hang on.

Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes.
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on.
Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. (repeat & fade)
(Everybody hurts. You are not alone.)


----------



## BeverlyO (May 27, 2011)

Ne-Yo Move Along, had it on replay for pretty long time it helped me a bit

watch live tv
free tv online


----------



## Tzu68 (May 9, 2011)

This song came on my iPod and my H turned to me with a smile and said that it said everything he was thinking and would like to do to my former OM. It's pretty powerful!! 

*Nickelback--Just For*

I want to take his eyes out
Just for looking at you
Yes I do
I want ohh to take his hands off
Just for touching you
Yes I do

And I want to rip his heart out
Just for hurting you
And I want to break his mind down
Yes I do, yes I do, yes I do, yes I do, yes I do

And I want ohh to make him
Regret life since the day he met you
Yes I do
And I want ohh to make him
Take back all that he took from you
Yes I do

And I want to rip his heart out
Just for hurting you
And I want to break his mind down
Yes I do, yes I do, yes I do, yes I do, yes I do

[guitar solo]

Ooooh And I want to rip his heart out
Just for hurting you
And I want to break his mind down
Yes I do, yes I do, yes I do, yes I do
Ohhhhh


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Burn by Papa Roach


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Celo Green - Fu(k You
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sometimes, I think of Pink Floyd's "The Show Must Go On" from The Wall:

"There must be some mistake,
I didn't mean to let them
Take away my soul,
Am I too old,
Is it too late?"


----------

